# Bar 7.0 Auto Level Reset Zero



## raddad73

I have a 2018 a Outback 328RL with the BAR 7.0 auto leveling system. I am looking for the directions to reset Zero. the auto level process works fine except that it appears the it was adjusted to the level of the tongue and not to the level of the inside floor. My level left to right is correct but my level front to back is off. I can adjust things manually but then what would be the point of having an auto leveling system...

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leedek

I'll assume you mean the BAL 7.0 auto leveling system and not BAR; although a BAR may be what is really needed here! :whistling:

I didn't find any manuals for the 7.0 because it's newly released, my guess. But the manual for the BAL LS 5-3 suggests that the system is calibrated with an internal level. It's manual is here: http://norcoind.com/bal/downloads/manuals/BAL%20LS%205.3%20User%20Manual.pdf

Unless I'm way off the bubble I'm good with 1/4 bubble off. Good luck.

Leigh


----------



## raddad73

Yes thank you, you are correct it is BAL..had to double check and to be even more accurate it is BAL SS 7.1. It appears that the level was set Front/Back at the tongue and not the floor of the TT. If I set a level on the TT floor I am off by a full bubble so I lean forward. I did receive instructions on how to get into programming mode however the code they gave me is not correct. Still looking for help to get this right.. Thank you for any response.


----------



## Leedek

I think the trick has been discovered by the RVer in this link: http://www.irv2.com/forums/f59/bal-ss-7-1-auto-leveling-337840.html

It looks like you'll need to search for the "Level control box" mounted somewhere inside your trailer. It would be a challenge that I'd like to try to do. Let me know what you find. Good luck with the adventure!

Leigh

EDIT: As I continued to read the blog I see that it is NOT talking about the Outback BAL leveling system. I'm sorta glad i don't have the system on my 2013. :wacko:


----------



## raddad73

I did resolve my leveling issue. found this under the closet. Btw this is also how you access the hot water tank. this is on a 328RL with BAL 7.1. adjust center screw on top, left to raise, right to lower... front to back.


----------



## Leedek

raddad73 said:


> I did resolve my leveling issue. found this under the closet. Btw this is also how you access the hot water tank. this is on a 328RL with BAL 7.1. adjust center screw on top, left to raise, right to lower... front to back.


Glad you found the magic box! :ibbanana: Wouldn't it be nice to have the manufacturer let the customer know where there hide stuff??

Leigh


----------



## mrgates1969

I have 2018 Outback 266RB and my zero control box that is located in my front cargo storage compartment and is mounted on the upper front bed frame. See the photo attached. I like the location as I can lay on my back and do the adjustments when needed. BTW the water pump access panel is located on the driver side of the trailer on the rear wall of the cargo storage compartment. Very easy to access just by removing four square head screws. I originally located the access panel on the night stand under a cover panel. So I think with both access panels it is extremely easy to do repairs and/replacement of components.


----------



## kfp673

Hello All,

Same issue with my new outback. System works well, but what it thinks is level is not. Reading the above I am a bit confused. I would think there is a way after manually leveling the camper for me to recalibrate in some sortt of hidden menu telling the unit "you are now level". Above however sounds like I need to physically move the controller box. That would be a total pain in my unit and require me to squeeze into my front compartment on my back. Is there an electronics recalibrate mode? Right now the digital bubble level looks way off when the camper is actually level. Thanks!


----------



## swthurmond

We had the same issue with ours the bubble said it was level but it was way off. The only way I could get it to work west to open the hatch in the front storage compartment, make some adjustments, close the hatch and see with the outside bubble said. It took about 45 minutes of playing with it but we finally got it to where the bubble and the camper agreed on what level really meant! I have never found an electronic reset for this system.


----------



## BKRAHN

We had our first Outback with the BAL 7.1 level system in the shop and had the same issue. Luckily we got the answer from a Tech at Norco industries. It is much easier than changing the position of the box inside the compartment. first hit manual mode twice and manually level your coach with a level on the floor or where ever you desire to level from. Then hold the battery (voltage) button down until the keypad screen appears. We went back into the home screen to do this. Not sure if that is necessary but it worked. Then punch in 9588 or 3759 according to the tech. We used 9588 and it worked. screen should now have a set button. Push the set button. You should get a beep and level point should now be set. We of course stored all the jacks and tested the system to make sure it worked. And it did. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## kfp673

BKRAHN said:


> We had our first Outback with the BAL 7.1 level system in the shop and had the same issue. Luckily we got the answer from a Tech at Norco industries. It is much easier than changing the position of the box inside the compartment. first hit manual mode twice and manually level your coach with a level on the floor or where ever you desire to level from. Then hold the battery (voltage) button down until the keypad screen appears. We went back into the home screen to do this. Not sure if that is necessary but it worked. Then punch in 9588 or 3759 according to the tech. We used 9588 and it worked. screen should now have a set button. Push the set button. You should get a beep and level point should now be set. We of course stored all the jacks and tested the system to make sure it worked. And it did. Hope this helps you out.


Just wanted to confirm this post as well. We had the same issue. From factory the nose was WAY too low. Researched on line and found all sorts of answers before calling Norco. Calling them is sort of strange becuase they give you a different phone number for BAL tech support (can't transfer the call) and the first time I called the guy answered "Hello"... I thought I had dialed the wrong number. Anyway, I cant remember his name but he is actually very helpful! He even said "Do you want me to hold while you run outside to try this". So take your time and manually get it exactly how you like it, or as close as possible and then try the codes. 9588 is the one that worked for us. Ask if you need any additional help.


----------



## mrgates1969

BKRAHN said:


> We had our first Outback with the BAL 7.1 level system in the shop and had the same issue. Luckily we got the answer from a Tech at Norco industries. It is much easier than changing the position of the box inside the compartment. first hit manual mode twice and manually level your coach with a level on the floor or where ever you desire to level from. Then hold the battery (voltage) button down until the keypad screen appears. We went back into the home screen to do this. Not sure if that is necessary but it worked. Then punch in 9588 or 3759 according to the tech. We used 9588 and it worked. screen should now have a set button. Push the set button. You should get a beep and level point should now be set. We of course stored all the jacks and tested the system to make sure it worked. And it did. Hope this helps you out.
> 
> Thank you for this posting, I will keep this for future reference. Like You I was thinking there had to be a better way to zero out the system than manually adjusting the control box.


----------



## mrgates1969

Thank you for this posting, I will keep this for future reference. Like You I was thinking there had to be a better way to zero out the system than manually adjusting the control box.


----------

